# Do you think she's TOO skinny?



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

My sister just called and just put icing on the cake when she told me my dog is way too skinny.."she's anorexic". She's 19 months old and weighs around 62 lbs. I hear it a lot, but then I also hear GSD people say not to worry she'll grow into it. Should I be worried? I like her shape I don't she her ribs but you can feel them when you pet her.  Please let me know what you think. I got her from the rescue so I have no idea what her family looks like.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

can you post pictures? i get the same thing from people about Shelby. She's almost a year and a half and in good body condition, healthy shiney coat but people constantly say she's too skinny. You can feel her ribs but you cant see them.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooops forgot the picture


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

having troubles - will figure out how to send a better shot of her


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you can feel her ribs but not see them, then she's not too thin. Looking down on her, you should be able to see the shape of her ribcage, her 'waist' and then her hips. I hear that all the time too, my neighbor even called to ask me if I was feeding enough. Stosh is 9 mos and 80 lbs, there's a covering of meat over his ribs, he's in perfect shape. Sounds like your girl is too


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay from what i can see in that picture, she looks healthy. She's on the smaller side but she looks good.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

From the picture, I would say she looks good, plus she'll probably fill out a bit more with age. People always think a GSD at a healthy weight always look too skinny, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes she is very healthy and she has her shape. I figure she might just be the baby of the litter. But when I read that a dog like Stosh is only 9 months and 80 lbs...... I start to wonder why she doesn't weight more especially since she is twice as old as Stosh.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My girl is 18 months and 65 lbs, she's finally filled out enough that we can't see ribs and hips. I'm currently fostering another dog from the same breeder (she just had him returned and ended up in the hospital herself), and he's 11 months and 90 lbs and he's got ribs and hips sticking out everywhere (typical puppy scrawniness, plus he just got over a bout of gastro). Your girl looks like she would fit in the standard perfectly.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She might fill out, but people are just used to seeing fat dogs. She looks good to me, as long as you can't see her ribs or anything protruding from her body.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks normal to me. As long as you can't see all of her ribs, but can still feel them, she's fine.

The problem is that most people don't know what a healthy dog should look like. Most people overfeed their dog with scraps and what not that they think overweight is healthy. 

Your pup looks like she's in great shape from that picture.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Meka09 said:


> Yes she is very healthy and she has her shape. I figure she might just be the baby of the litter. But when I read that a dog like Stosh is only 9 months and 80 lbs...... I start to wonder why she doesn't weight more especially since she is twice as old as Stosh.


 
dogs are like people. different shapes and sizes. You have a petite girl. If i were to compare Zena with Shelby.... Zena would be freaking HUGE and Shelby would be pretty small. Zena is a 90+ lb female. Shelby is taller than Zena, definitely slimmer than Zena but they're both at a healthy body weight. Shelby is just shaped a little differently from Zena. Same breed, different lines. Zena is 90+lbs and and Shelby is roughly 65-70lbs.

here is Zena









here is Shelby









see what i mean when i say different body styles? same breed, just different builds. both are at healthy weights for them.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is a very big-boned male- plus he must have 20 lbs of fur! Uschi is 1 yr and 75, our last female was 58-62 depending on the heat. I think your girl looks good.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just adopted a 7 yr old retired breeder from my breeder. She weighed in at 70 lbs which the breeder said was perfect for her. She looks good, not thin.

Your dog looks fine, she just looks a bit more petite that's all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why do you care what your sister thinks about your dog's weight? :thinking: Is she an expert? Well, obviously not since she apparently doesn't realize that your girl is just over the midpoint of the standard for a female. From the pictures and your description of her condition her weight is just fine for her size. A female who weighed less than 48 pounds would be undersized, and one whose ribs were overly prominent woud be skinny. Your dog doesn't match either description, so ignore your sister.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

She looks Great!

I just got done baby sitting one of my puppies (Aussie)....she is 11 months old maybe 20 inches at the shoulder and weighs 50lbs! I've had several talks with her owner about her weight and she keeps telling me she is fine. The dog is 10lbs over weight and she is free fed.....The owner also has my retired male and he is under weight. This is why Free Feeding is never a good idea.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think she looks GREAT.

Cade is about the same age as you girl and has a similar body type. AND at 70lbs he's smaller size male. But he's perfectly healthy and I wouldn't want him any heavier. Fatter does make them any bigger.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

As long as she is eating well, not losing weight, has healthy stools and the ribs are not prominent, I would not worry. She looks beautiful. What does your vet say? My other GSD was very tall and was very lean. Since GSD's are prone to hip problems, having a lean good looking dog is not a bad thing. She will fill out as she gets older, again, she looks beautiful.


----------



## Sir_Henry (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks gorgeous! Healthy, lean and beautiful bright eyes! Don't listen to people who think she should be bigger - too much weight on her would be tough on her joints.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep in mind Stosh is a male and males are going to weigh more than the girls.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She hasn't reached full maturity so she's going to fill out more in the next year or so but really, I think she looks great. Too many GSD's are overweight and it's really not healthy.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

liv said:


> My girl is 18 months and 65 lbs, she's finally filled out enough that we can't see ribs and hips.


This is us, exactly. We got her at 55 lbs, we could see ribs all the way up to 61-62, I think 64-65 is perfect.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why do you care what your sister thinks about your dog's weight? :thinking: Is she an expert? Well, obviously not since she apparently doesn't realize that your girl is just over the midpoint of the standard for a female. From the pictures and your description of her condition her weight is just fine for her size. A female who weighed less than 48 pounds would be undersized, and one whose ribs were overly prominent woud be skinny. Your dog doesn't match either description, so ignore your sister.


 
It's not that I care what my sister thinks, but when I hear people say it over and over.....I start to question.... Meka's vet says she's fine and healthy not to worry. But I wanted to ask you guys, since I value what everyone here has to say. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Meka09,

Your dog looks great. Most Americans dogs are obese as is America. If you will read the standard for the German Shepherd they are not huge to begin with. This came again with the Americans breeding bigger dogs for the general public. The true working GSD is not a giant of a dog. Your dog looks very good. Listen to your vet!!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks adorable  To me, she is not too skinny at all, just small.


----------

